# Getting better.... here's my photo booth



## redfishsc (Sep 2, 2006)

Lol, but it seems to work... well most of the time. 

Fortunately I have access to all sorts of colors/patterns of plastic laminate scraps that I can use as backgrounds. 

I bought the lamp at Lowe's marked down several years ago. 13 watt compact flourescent with a 6500K Daylight bulb in it (ie, as close to natural daylight you can get with CF bulbs). 









Seems to work well, I just have to learn my camera's nuances and quarks. What do you think? Lol, I haven't a nickel to put toward another camera, got lots of actual penturning equipment that comes first (like the Beall collet!).


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Sep 2, 2006)

Looks like it works well for you. Good job on the finish.


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks! 

I will be working up a tutorial on it before too aweful long (will be posted on TPS, I dunno if it can be posted at both sites). It's a 2-part lacquer type finish. It's THE STUFF when finishing more than, say, 5 or 6 pens. Airbrush it on. No sanding other than sanding the wood.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 2, 2006)

Unless you like the shadows try to add some more light from the sides.
Darn good picture as it is.


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 2, 2006)

You're right, Eagle. I could place a couple more similar lamps around it, if I had them or found them for $5 like I did the light above (marked down). 


 Now with a big kit like that one, I kinda like the shadows... sorta gives the big ones more of that King Kong effect.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 4, 2006)

If I may, I suggest you use a neutral back ground... I use a pale blue cloth.. the background color doesn't pick up in the picture so much... I also use my wife's OTT light.. similar to what you have, then add the flash from the camera... takes out most of the shadows.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 12, 2006)

Nicely done, a hair underexpose but nice.


----------



## ToolRest (Nov 12, 2006)

Really nice pen.

You may want to play with the composition some more. Some of the body is obscured by the top. For example, moving the top a little closer to the camera and to the right so that their lines meet at a V rather than a T might make the picture more dynamic and attention grabbing. The shell is a really nice touch, so it would be nice to see more of that too.

Eagle suggested adding some light from the side to reduce the shadows. It will also add some modelling to highlight some details. You can probably do this by setting up a white reflector card alongside the arrangement.


----------

